# ara pla!



## ernest_

Hola!

Ahir faig anar al futbol i en un perillós contraatac del València una dona que hi havia darrere meu va exclamar "Ara pla!" o una cosa semblant. Aquesta expressió ja l'havia sentit algun cop en algun poble, però sempre havia cregut que ho pronunciaven malament, que s'hauria de dir "Ara clar!", com dient "Ara ho tenim clar", en un sentit tràgicament irònic. Però ara estic començant a dubtar. Què creieu que és vosaltres, "ara clar" o "ara pla"? I si és aquest segon cas, com s'ha d'entendre aquesta expressió? Ara és pla el què? No ho entenc!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ernest,

Jo no sóc conscient d'haver-ho sentit mai i tampoc no crec que ho entengués. Al diccionari diu que és una expressió de sorpresa, desaprovació, com "renoi!". A veure si apareix algú que ho digui i ens ho explica amb més context.


----------



## Keiria

Hola ernest!
Jo sempre havia entès "ara pla!" però mai m'havia posat a pensar sobre el seu origen. 

Segons el diec: 
_3 _ [LC]  ara pla! _interj. _Exclamació de sorpresa, de desaprovació.

Però tampoc diu d'on ve...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,
jo no faig servir aquesta expressió, però la meva cosina empordanesa sí! Com deien la Betu i la  Keiria, expressa disgust, és una mena de "Osti, tu!" o "Ara què farem?".

Sembla que hi ha tot un conjunt d'expressions que fan servir 'pla': http://seneca.uab.es/ggt/Reports/GGT-04-3.pdf


----------



## ampurdan

Jo sí que l'he sentida molts cops, però tampoc m'havia parat a pensar d'on podia venir, ja que és certament difícil d'explicar aquest "pla". 

S'usa irònicament en expressions com "vas pla bé fent això!", quan vols dir que no ha encertat la manera adient de fer alguna cosa. 

També, per exemple, en aquest sentit:

- Em fa mal la panxa, vull un caramel!
- Si et menges el caramel, *pla* te'n farà de mal!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Jo si l'havia sentida i encara ara se'n fa us, sobretot per les comarques gironines.

Pels que ens movem per les comarques barcelonines se m'acut que l'equivalent seria *ara si que l'hem feta bona*.

Estic segur que hi han d'haver altres equivalències de frases fetes, perquè els meus recursos de consulta impresos no en parla.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

Moltes gràcies per les respostes. O sigui que al final sí que era una expressió legítima, això de "ara pla". Interessant...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo l'havia sentida fa temps cap a la collada de Tosses. Et deien: "vas pla noi" i en un entorn en que ni les rajoles son planes ja veus que l'estàs vessant. Ara: és una suposició meva que sigui relacionat amb l'orografia de l'entorn.


----------



## jaume60

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo l'havia sentida fa temps cap a la collada de Tosses. Et deien: "vas pla noi" i en un entorn en que ni les rajoles son planes ja veus que l'estàs vessant. Ara: és una suposició meva que sigui relacionat amb l'orografia de l'entorn.


 
Hola,

En aquest sentit entenc que tot va senzillament be, però sempre l'he sentida com una expressió de contrarietat.

Salutacions, 

Jaume


----------



## Rintoul

Hola

No faig servir l'expressió "ara pla" i fa temps que no la sento, però em sona ben natural per denotar sorpresa i fins i tot consternació. Diria que la meva mare la fa servir sovint. Pel que dieu podria ser que l'heretés de l'àvia, que era empordanesa


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Doncs encara ara escolto que la fan servir persones de Girona capital.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

